# AFTERMARKET Amp Installers



## TorrrridGTO (May 7, 2007)

Wonderin how you guys got your wires from the rear seat area to inside the trunk to wire an amp.:confused 

Thanks


----------



## bubbarivi (Jan 30, 2007)

You have to remove the bottom rear seat and the side panel on the passenger side


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

From the trunk with the gas tank cover off, stick a flashlight on the passenger side of the car on the top right of the tank,,from the inside of the car you will see where the light is coming from and stick the wire towards the light...worked for me...


----------

